# Cwc Real Or Not?



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Greetings i bought this watch in the hope it was genuine but don't really know the tell tale signs of a fake, i only bought it as i have the mechanical 70s one and thought it would look nice as a pair. What do you think from the pics? legit or fake rubbish?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks good to me , Army issue


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It looks okay to me, it seems it was issued in '06, does the tritium lume still work?

The time keeping should be quite good, my 1990 RN issue keeps time to circa +1.5 seconds a month, by my estimate.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The tritium in the hands of yours looks a bit rough, but exposure to the sun may have helped that along. Here is mine:



















Later,

William


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks cosha to me.


----------



## Darren Bullock (Mar 23, 2013)

how does the tritium fair in watches such as these, is it still usable after 20+ years?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Tritium has an approximate half-life of 12.3 years. After two and a half decades the emissions would be a quarter of what they originally were.

Later,

William


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry but it looks like a fake to me, hope I'm wrong though :yes:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

carlgulliver said:


> Sorry but it looks like a fake to me, hope I'm wrong though :yes:


Why do you think that?


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks ok to me.

Dave


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Maybe its just me but look at the 9's on the end of top row they look rough and there both not the same unlike the one William posted which are all stamped the same :mda:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

It's a genuine piece.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

May be wrong then, the etching looks a little rough though


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Forgot This post watch is ok and legit. Was not running when bough so opened to find an ETA 955, changed the circuit and a quick clean and its going great guns. Has been NATO'd too. will add pis tomorrow


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Good match with that strap.

:yes:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> Good match with that strap.
> 
> :yes:


thanks, quite like the more coloured NATO's but thought this suited this one, the mechanical one I have is on a black leather at the moment though


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

My son's watch in 'The Rifles' colours. Army cadet force.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

A strap in the colours of one of my old Regiments...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

artistmike said:


> A strap in the colours of one of my old Regiments...


 Whats the regiment?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I was in 42 Survey Engineer Regiment for a while.... Royal Engineers.....


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Good one. I can see this turning into 'show us your Nato's' I got one I must show in the morning. Thanks.


----------



## Darren Bullock (Mar 23, 2013)

Strap looks great compliments the watch well


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Seeing as though we are flashing our Regimental/Corps colours here are mine.










'EXEMPLO DUCEMUS '


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Royal Military Police, very smart. I have just finished giving my lads CWC the PG Tips treatment. Too dark for a shot now but will try and post Sunday.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Here it is.


----------

